# trip charge



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm getting killed on the "utility check" the "conveyance inspection" the "submit bid" for a false mold stain... I cover approx. 100 miles and these cannot be done for $25.00 trip charge. How does everyone else handle these? tell them to reassign? 
I just did a convey inspection and the toilet was compromised.. The work order tells me that I have to clean for the price of the convey inspection.. Fxxk you. 
I've only gotten bone work like this for two months now, anyone else this slow?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I always find $omething.*

I would never clean anything for free. They are a pain, I turn them down if they are not within 30 mile or so, and always find something to bid. The last one i did got me a $500 roof repair that took and hour, and cost very little to do.
The conveyance inspection is especially profitable, simply because of the time pressure on the contractor, and the fact it is already supposed to be in conveyance condition. You can usually get your bid approved quickly, and for the money you want. Of course, I have no idea what company you are working for, and it may vary.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Jim, can you call your contact to bid things like wire caps and hazards removal while you're onsite, or do you have to submit then go back later?


----------



## REOdIVA (Jun 12, 2014)

garylaps said:


> I'm getting killed on the "utility check" the "conveyance inspection" the "submit bid" for a false mold stain... I cover approx. 100 miles and these cannot be done for $25.00 trip charge. How does everyone else handle these? tell them to reassign?
> I just did a convey inspection and the toilet was compromised.. The work order tells me that I have to clean for the price of the convey inspection.. Fxxk you.
> I've only gotten bone work like this for two months now, anyone else this slow?


5 sissy at it again! re-assign.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I can call, but it depends on the client as to wether it will get approved or have to*



JoeInPI said:


> Jim, can you call your contact to bid things like wire caps and hazards removal while you're onsite, or do you have to submit then go back later?



bid. To be honest, I would rather give them a damn wire cap than do the paper work.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow. So unreasonably unnecessary. I wish common sense was more prevalent anymore!


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

garylaps said:


> I'm getting killed on the "utility check" the "conveyance inspection" the "submit bid" for a false mold stain... I cover approx. 100 miles and these cannot be done for $25.00 trip charge. How does everyone else handle these? tell them to reassign?
> I just did a convey inspection and the toilet was compromised.. The work order tells me that I have to clean for the price of the convey inspection.. Fxxk you.
> I've only gotten bone work like this for two months now, anyone else this slow?


We stopped doing P&P over this and some other issues


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

200+ miles on your truck and at least a half day of your time. I'll bet you could find a better way to not make a dollar. Yes, I'd let them pass the job onto someone else.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I'm getting killed on the "utility check" the "conveyance inspection" the "submit bid" for a false mold stain... I cover approx. 100 miles and these cannot be done for $25.00 trip charge. How does everyone else handle these? tell them to reassign?
> I just did a convey inspection and the toilet was compromised.. The work order tells me that I have to clean for the price of the convey inspection.. Fxxk you.
> I've only gotten bone work like this for two months now, anyone else this slow?


Personally, I'd cut my normal coverage area back to 25 miles and anything beyond requires the federal mileage rate in addition to the trip charge.

Otherwise, if you are in a hard to cover area, negotiate for a couple hundred dollar allowable to complete work required at the time of the preconvey inspection. Or negotiate to call in for a POC email covering the work. 

Keep in mind, you aren't the first person there. While the property may have changed to a different client, HUD most likely has tons of bids and already knows what hasn't been addressed.

I used to do these a few years back. I always called from site to get approvals and did the work on the spot. If it wasn't approved, I wasn't going back again. Give it to some other schlep.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Do you think any of them would be receptive for a hard to cover area, a general service area + fed mileage for outlying areas? Anyone gotten something like that?


----------



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

no kidding on distance if your coverage area is 100 miles shame on you tighten it up cause most companies if you gave them the zip code and its your own then its on you cut them back so you at the very least get the mileage and the trip and while you are there you can add on the items to put the property in conveyance so you at least get the mileage $25 will bankrupt you by new years eve


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Whether you can cover 100 miles or three states, charge for it. If you are working jobs that the client dictates your invoicing and profit, then I'm not sure what anyone can say to help you.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

JoeInPI said:


> Do you think any of them would be receptive for a hard to cover area, a general service area + fed mileage for outlying areas? Anyone gotten something like that?



I get mileage all the time now but there is virtually no foreclosure work here anymore. If i don't get .75 to $1 a mile each way i don't leave the driveway. I'm busy enough anyways. My zip code is 452 Sq Miles and my county is the size of Connecticut with 5,256 Sq Miles. It can easily be 100+ miles between properties here. Most companies are starting to HATE Montana LMAO!


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

*Slow Season*



garylaps said:


> I've only gotten bone work like this for two months now, anyone else this slow?


From around Thanksgiving until after the first of the year is generally a slow period for me. 

I enjoy the down time and Love spending extra time with the Wife and kids. I also find it a good time to catch up on projects at home, mower and equipment maintenance and truck stock/inventory. Don't mind sitting at home feeding the pellet eater now and then either.

Workload will usually pick up now and maintain steadily until spring.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, this is a good time of year to sit down and plan out goals and expectations for business 2015.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I know it's always slow at this time...BUT, things are changing as well.
http://www.brainerddispatch.com/news/3645680-foreclosures-drop-lowest-levels
Time to rethink the business structure as well. Last year I went out to that 100 mile mark and had plenty of work (and a lot more windshield time). This year we will pull back to the 30 mile radius and get more accounts and try to get more local remodeling work.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> . . .Most companies are starting to HATE Montana LMAO!. . .


You're welcome.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

We made our new years resolution to "make money" in doing so we have scaled back our coverage area and are now NOT the #1 provider...Oh well we will be our #1 interest in our making a profit. We had 4 final conveyance orders come in that we had reassigned as they are not money makers. If we are put on the "black list" so be it, things are picking up in the real world and we are after a piece of it.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Garylaps,

The Service Providers AND their investors follow these trends and know that to maintain their current profit margins they need to cut costs. Guess who is getting the cut? We all know that answer. 

I foresee business returning to inventories comparable to the early 2000's. This will doom most all the Service Companies. When the writing is on the wall the saying is "make your millions now"


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Diversify, diversify, diversify... We refuse to work for nothing. There will always be customers for a well run, trustworthy business- you just have to find them.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I even turn down money makers*



garylaps said:


> We made our new years resolution to "make money" in doing so we have scaled back our coverage area and are now NOT the #1 provider...Oh well we will be our #1 interest in our making a profit. We had 4 final conveyance orders come in that we had reassigned as they are not money makers. If we are put on the "black list" so be it, things are picking up in the real world and we are after a piece of it.
> 
> Just because the house is disgusting and I don't want to work in the sh$%hole, for the money. If they come back with a counter offer, maybe. I could care less about their rating systems, or their deadlines on certain properties. I'm not trying to be a hero.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Ohnojim said:


> Just because the house is disgusting and I don't want to work in the sh$%hole, for the money. If they come back with a counter offer, maybe. I could care less about their rating systems, or their deadlines on certain properties. I'm not trying to be a hero.


 Agreed. We quote what we need to make to make the job worthwhile. If it's too high, that's fine. They fail to account for so many variables it's funny.

Remember this line to use: "Poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on mine."

:thumbup:


----------

